# Which photo to enter in June contest?



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm thinking of entering the June photo contest and am trying to decide between these two photos. Any opinions?

1.









2.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

2nd one!


----------



## Pacqui (May 8, 2012)

#2 definitely! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

#2 is beautiful  Go with that one!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Number 2!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer number one.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Bombalurina, why did you have to be the voice of dissent? Haha this will make it so much harder to choose


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I prefer one as well, most if the time in the contest I don't look at flares. I look for a background that suits, or brings out the colors. 1 looks natural with the plants, then the black looking background doesn't take away from your fish.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I say the first one. The background emphasizes the foreground in my opinion(my dad is a photographer...).


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

dbooknook, I used to do fashion photography myself and I agree (with your father) that the first one is a better composition by far, but the second shows his colours better, which is why it's such a toss-up.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

I say the first one as well for a few reasons. Not just because the background seems to do better as a comparison and shows him happily wriggling through the tank, but also because the second picture, while it shows his colors better, does little of anything else.

Also, from what I've observed of past photo contests is that those with an interesting background or some interaction with something (and not just the fish itself) do better generally than pictures of just the fish.

Best of luck, he's got some coloring I've never seen before. Love it.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

The first one caught my eye.. I like the contrast with the background..do you have some more u can show?


----------



## Pasqua (Jun 1, 2012)

the second one does stand out a lot but I would say the first one.

How is the contest judged? If it is based on votes... I would go with the second one lol. But I agree the first is a better overall photo =)


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for your input, everyone  The contest is based on votes, yes, but I think I'm going with the first one.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

His dorsal really bothers me in the second one, so I say first.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

In regards to the contest, if you win the contest is there a prize involved?..I was thinking of doing this as well, but I am not sure which pic to use either, other than my Avi..??


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what the prize is, honestly, I just felt like entering since bettas are fun to photograph.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I am not sure if there is a prize(I entered, too).


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

AWW..just to show off our beautiful fishies!!..guess I'll do sum more pix soon..so I can get one in


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

I like the first one too, not because I am some kind of photo officiant, but he just looks like a happy little guy in the first one


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

first one!


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful! I'd like to enter, how do I?


----------

